# DSL only ?



## akrite (16. Dezember 2008)

Moin,
kennt jemand einen Anbieter, der einem reines DSL (wenn möglich 6er Flat) zur Verfügung stellt, ohne das ich einen Festnetzanschluss haben muß ? Ich kann nämlich auf Festnetz verzichten. Nicht erwähnen muß ich ja wohl, dass es günstig sein sollte, also 25,- und weniger !


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Dezember 2008)

Also einen Festnetzanschluss braucht man so oder so, auser bei DSL über Kabel zB bei Kabeldeutschland.

Du suchst vermute ich ein DSL Angebot ohne Telefon?

Wie wäre es denn einfach mit einem DSL Komplett Paket, bei dem du halt einfach kein Telefon anschliest? Man wird ja nicht gezwungen zu telefonieren 

Strato hat zB etwas für 25€
http://www.strato.de/dsl/index.html

Freenet auch
http://www.freenet.de/freenet/dsl/p...10&scevid=773156074&subpc=1185856435091883008

Einige andere Anbieter auch, mit 6Mbit könnte das knapp werden, die meisten bieten ja nurnoch 16Mbit Leitungen an. Aber an zuviel Geschwindigkeit sollte es wohl nicht scheitern.
Dann einfach kein Telefon anschliesen, und fertig.

Oder eben ein Angebot über Kabel weg, Kabeldeutschland zB mit 20€ im Monat ohne Telefon.
http://www.kabeldeutschland.de/highspeed-internet/detail_flat_deluxe.html


----------

